# Frame choices for Alfine/DI2/Gates drivetrain with disc brakes?



## Fergie348 (Mar 30, 2010)

Okay, I know that some of the custom builders are making frames with split chainstays to support belt drive. I can't afford $2k for a commuting frameset, so Co-motion and English are out, unfortunately. Most of the other bikes built for belts seem to be trail geometry, and I'm looking for more of a cross/road setup with drop bars

Looking for advice on where to find a frameset that I can build up with Alfine 11/DI2 _and _belt drive. Any ideas?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The Specialized AWOL Transcontinental is $3200, but this is a bike ready for the road and includes the Alfine 8 belt drive. I guess you could always update it to 11 later. I've seen one and its really nice. 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

..............................


----------

